# Meet Ava!



## Serenity (Jan 27, 2012)

Brought this little cutie home last Friday! Fortunately, she's a cuddler and is already familiar with my voice and smell. Unfortunately, she doesn't mind pooping where she sleeps. Which is under the fleece. :roll:


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Congrats, she's adorable


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

She is a cutie  Congrats!


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

you get used to the hedgie poop
please post more pictures!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh, she's beautiful.  Congratulations.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Ava is just beautiful!!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Congratulations! She's precious!


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

You know, I'm always thinking of things that would be good hedgie names and I just thought recently that the name Ava would be great! I didn't look to see where you're from, but I'm from the US and there's a show called Up All Night that I watch and there is a character named Ava!


----------



## Serenity (Jan 27, 2012)

I've heard of that show, but I've never watched it. 
All of our animals have "reasons" behind their names and I try to be as original as possible. So many people have already asked whether I was naming it Sonic. :roll: Here's my reasoning: I learned about and realized I wanted a hedgehog in German class (apparently they're really common there), and "Ava" is the German derivative of "Eve". She's my first hedgie, so it makes sense! :lol:


----------



## DragonTamerJackson (Mar 4, 2012)

She is adorable and I love the name.


----------



## Serenity (Jan 27, 2012)

More obligatory hedgie pics!


----------

